# Late Bite is on!



## Capt Jim West (Feb 24, 2010)

I met my charter about 1 yesterday afternoon. But it wasn't until the tide started in about 4:30 before the trout started feeding. We caught between 25-30 trout up to about 5 1/2 pounds. All fish were caught on corkys & the manic mullet.

The pics:

* Charles Fisher with a 5 pounder

* These two pic's are trout that I caught using both a corky and the manic mullet.

*Charles with a stringer shot.


----------

